# Juvenile sealed record



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

Good morning, everyone
Let me explain my situation, all advice and comments are greatly appreciated.
1: I made a mistake when I was 13 I got charged with a felony.

2: It was sealed when I was 19. I'm currently 22. All this happened in CA.

3: I went to my recruiters office and got finger printed and my other recruiter searched me up online (using my social & full name) and nothing showed up. They both told me it's the actual FBI background check . I have no intention of lying I belive you need high morals, integrity, & honesty In life especially if I want to go this path. (Recruiter 1) I told him everything that happend. He told me that technically I'm not lying becasuse I'm not showing up in the system and can continue my paper work. He also said that if I go this route I have to stick to my guns and not bring it up in meps and in the sf86 form. (Recruiter 2)The other route would be to write a self admitting letter and have to go threw a lengthy process and possibly get accepted.

4: I want to go for an mos in intelligence or medical with an option 40. Later work my way up for a shot at Special Forces.

5:  I qualify for most jobs. I did the picat version. GT:111   CL:106   CO:101   EL:104   FA:102   GM:101   MM:98   OF:102   SC:105   ST:105   AFQT Score: 66 

Note: I went to a second recruiter because I didn't get a call back from the first one until he called me today. Both are willing to work with me.

What do you think? Thank you for your time.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 28, 2020)

Tell the truth.


----------



## DZ (Mar 28, 2020)

I would tell the truth.

I was in a similar situation when I was enlisting. I told the truth and took a little longer to enlist but it was worth it to me to keep my integrity.


----------



## compforce (Mar 28, 2020)

On most of the paperwork I would simply say "There is a sealed Juvenile record."  That's the truth.  If they want details, they will ask you in your interview.  When you do your SF86, there will be a lot of questions like "Have you ever..."  Answer those truthfully and don't dodge.  If they do ask for more details in the interview,, be truthful.  There's no need to buy yourself trouble by oversharing up front, but you do want to be honest throughout the process.  

 It's not an integrity problem to say you have a sealed record but not elaborate without prompting.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Mar 28, 2020)

Yep, tell the truth. I was arrested for a felony a few days before my 18th bday...


----------



## x SF med (Mar 28, 2020)

Honesty.  and what @compforce said.


----------



## Brill (Mar 28, 2020)

As @compforce noted, this is on the current SF-86:

Section 22 - Police Record
For this section *report information regardless of whether the record in your case has been sealed, expunged, or otherwise stricken from the court record, or the charge was dismissed.* You need not report convictions under the Federal Controlled Substances Act for which the court issued an expungement order under the authority of 21 U.S.C. 844 or 18 U.S.C. 3607. Be sure to include all incidents whether occurring in the U.S. or abroad.

https://www.opm.gov/forms/pdf_fill/sf86.pdf


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 28, 2020)

I've seen several people with prior records not get accepted into intel when first coming into the service. 

*Bottom line truth: *I have a current Secret (DOS) and held a former secret (DOD), have been "charged" with a felony, have a youthful disorderly conduct (DC) from when I was 15 (did not show up), and another sealed DC from several years back. Just put it down and forget about it. 

The idea that we have a professional military of any kind %100 filled with people that've never been in any sort of trouble is laughable.


----------



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

0699 said:


> Tell the truth.





0699 said:


> Tell the truth.


I will sir thank you.


----------



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

DZ said:


> I would tell the truth.
> 
> I was in a similar situation when I was enlisting. I told the truth and took a little longer to enlist but it was worth it to me to keep my integrity.


Thank you I'll talk to my recruiter about it.


----------



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

compforce said:


> On most of the paperwork I would simply say "There is a sealed Juvenile record."  That's the truth.  If they want details, they will ask you in your interview.  When you do your SF86, there will be a lot of questions like "Have you ever..."  Answer those truthfully and don't dodge.  If they do ask for more details in the interview,, be truthful.  There's no need to buy yourself trouble by oversharing up front, but you do want to be honest throughout the process.
> 
> It's not an integrity problem to say you have a sealed record but not elaborate without prompting.
> [/Q





compforce said:


> On most of the paperwork I would simply say "There is a sealed Juvenile record."  That's the truth.  If they want details, they will ask you in your interview.  When you do your SF86, there will be a lot of questions like "Have you ever..."  Answer those truthfully and don't dodge.  If they do ask for more details in the interview,, be truthful.  There's no need to buy yourself trouble by oversharing up front, but you do want to be honest throughout the process.
> 
> It's not an integrity problem to say you have a sealed record but not elaborate without prompting.



Got it, I'll be upfront in the sf86 form. 

As for my enlistment process. 
 From my understanding is go the waiver route (which I don't mind). How likely am I to get accepted? Then why is my recruiter saying to not mention anything and say no in the direct question of my paperwork? He said hes just trying to help me enlist. Whats your opinion? 

I called the juveniles cleark office and they said to tell my recruiter of the *(wic781)
California Code, Welfare and Institutions Code - WIC § 781 | FindLaw
The clerk also said they can give me a type of certicifate that confirms I'm not in the system. I thought about giving this to my recruiter and investigatos/ interview process if necessary. 
I agree with you on the oversharing part if theirs no need to share I won't. I just don't want to give the impression that I'm lying as well as having a clear conscience and keeping my integrity strong.  I'll talk to my recruiter agin when they reopen. Thank you sir you advice is greatly apprecaited.


----------



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

lindy said:


> As @compforce noted, this is on the current SF-86:
> 
> Section 22 - Police Record
> For this section *report information regardless of whether the record in your case has been sealed, expunged, or otherwise stricken from the court record, or the charge was dismissed.* You need not report convictions under the Federal Controlled Substances Act for which the court issued an expungement order under the authority of 21 U.S.C. 844 or 18 U.S.C. 3607. Be sure to include all incidents whether occurring in the U.S. or abroad.
> ...


Great info thank you for sharing. I do have one comment. When I was 15 I said some stupid stuff in my High School. I got handcuffed and strapped to a type of chair and was sent to some place. No I don't remember what it was exactly. No i was not finger printed or go to court. I was their for 1 day and was realeased that same night(or the following night, I don't remember to be honest with you). I was just hanging out in their and It all just blew away a bit later. 
Should I also mention this? I assume theirs a police report some where. I'm positive it's been past 7 years. No I am not a violent kid, suicidal, ect. I just said some stupid things for no good reason.


----------



## don1776 (Mar 28, 2020)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> I've seen several people with prior records not get accepted into intel when first coming into the service.
> 
> *Bottom line truth: *I have a current Secret (DOS) and held a former secret (DOD), have been "charged" with a felony, have a youthful disorderly conduct (DC) from when I was 15 (did not show up), and another sealed DC from several years back. Just put it down and forget about it.
> 
> The idea that we have a professional military of any kind %100 filled with people that've never been in any sort of trouble is laughable.


I agree with you. Their going to find it some way or another. I don't want to get accused of lying and possibly ruin my military career. If you were ble to do it with a "charge" I sure can to. I'm positive the military is willing to work with me. My recruiter sure is at least.


----------



## Cookie_ (Mar 28, 2020)

don1776 said:


> Great info thank you for sharing. I do have one comment. When I was 15 I said some stupid stuff in my High School. I got handcuffed and strapped to a type of chair and was sent to some place. No I don't remember what it was exactly. No i was not finger printed or go to court. I was their for 1 day and was realeased that same night(or the following night, I don't remember to be honest with you). I was just hanging out in their and It all just blew away a bit later.
> Should I also mention this? I assume theirs a police report some where. I'm positive it's been past 7 years. No I am not a violent kid, suicidal, ect. I just said some stupid things for no good reason.



Here's the thing with that; if you don't have paperwork from it, or can't remember enough about the event to explain the 5 W's of the event, it probably isn't worth going out of your way to mention. 

I definitely had an instance when I renewed my clearance where the investigator found something I didn't remember enough to disclose.

Conversation went "Hey cookie, back in 21XX you had XYZ happen, can you explain why it wasn't on your paperwork?"
"Oh, I completely forgot about that. Let me answer what I remember."

That's it. The whole point of the investigation is to make sure you disclose major things truthfully and to the best of your knowledge; investigators ask questions during the interview if there are gap areas or they find something.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 28, 2020)

don1776 said:


> Great info thank you for sharing. I do have one comment. When I was 15 I said some stupid stuff in my High School. I got handcuffed and strapped to a type of chair and was sent to some place. No I don't remember what it was exactly. No i was not finger printed or go to court. I was their for 1 day and was realeased that same night(or the following night, I don't remember to be honest with you). I was just hanging out in their and It all just blew away a bit later.
> Should I also mention this? I assume theirs a police report some where. I'm positive it's been past 7 years. No I am not a violent kid, suicidal, ect. I just said some stupid things for no good reason.



*Answer the questions asked. Truthfully and honestly. That's it. It's been said multiple times already.*
_*
We've had these threads multiple times. Search the forums. 
*_
*Locked unless another mod feels otherwise. *


----------

